# 5/4 Cedar vs. 5/4 PVC For Exterior Window Trim



## Larry69 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been replacing the the original pine trim around the windows of my home's exterior because of rot.  The 5/4" X 6 clear cedar that I have been using over the years for this purpose is primed and painted white before installing.  Now that I am getting quotes up to $5.oo per foot it was suggested to me that I might switch to 5/4" X 6 white PVC @ $45.00 per 18' board.  Of course the idea of using plastic makes me cringe but maybe it makes the most sense.  I would appreciate comments and feedback.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome Larry:
The PVC will be a life-long product that requires very little maintenance; it never has to be painted but will accept paint very well and will not bleed through. There is a coefficient of expansion to deal with in plastic. Your corners will need to be made flexible so they don't open up in winter or the pieces expand and buck up in the summer sun. I would prefer the PVC.
Glenn


----------

